

Valve, a Video Game Maker With Few Rules - naavinm
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/09/technology/valve-a-video-game-maker-with-few-rules.html

======
riordan
I know the rules for headline changes, so I won't suggest one, but the real
takeaway here is Valve's big move toward wearable computing.

